# 2nd FET, Brazil nut's, pinapple juice or selenium tab's??



## linzy (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi i have recently had FET and got a BFN. My scan a few day's before transfer showed my womb lining at 11mm, I was just wondering about eating brazil nut's and buying Pregnacare conception this time?? But I was wondering if your womb lining can be too thick and what is a good thickness? my clinic told me that it has to be over 7 mm.
I have also given up caffiene and im thinking about taking evening primrose oil?, is there anything else I chould do to help?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

A lining of 11mm is perfect - 8-12 is ideal, but lower and higher than that can result in pregnancies - for instance mine has been 16mm at every cycle and I have got pregnant twice in 3 cycles.

Mine is only a clinical trial of 1, but I have taken pregnancare conception, taken 3-4 Brazil nuts per day (you can seriously over do these as 1 ounze can contain toxic amounts of selenium) and drunk 1 glass of pineapple juice a day.
No idea if it helped, as I don't know whether I would have got pregnant anyway.

People on here and followers of Zita West's books seem to swear by it and I am just like the rest of you when it comes to trying anything to make dreams come true, as long as it is not harmful and could have a benefit theoretically.

I am not sure about evening primrose, but omega 3 oil is meant to be beneficial. There is pregnacare plus and MumOmega that contain the recommended amounts.

Cutting out caffeine and artificial sweetners as much as possible is also meant to be good, which I also did on my last cycle.

I think everything in moderation is a good starting point as well as eating a very healthy and balanced diet and staying away from serious toxins like drugs, chemicals, alcohol and smoke.


----------



## linzy (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you I have also heard that drinking plenty of milk helps? I was devastated at my BFN and I'm willing to try anything that will help this time


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It is devastating - I can agree with you on that one.

I have had a second trimester miscarriage and a BFN and I sympathise completely.

A good amount of fluids and protein is meant to help during stimming.

I have had milk, yogurt, cheese, nuts, beans, fish, meat, eggs - a little of something at every meal - not huge amounts, just something at every meal, during stimming.

The other thing that has an evidence base is the psychological program researched and set up by Dr Alice Domar - her books are available on line. I recommend Conquering Infertility. There is also Healing Mind, Healthy Woman.
I have done her Mind/Body program - there is one course running in the UK at the Bridge Centre. Some other clinics are offering fertility coaching too.
The psychological despair of infertility can lead to depression, which lowers success. The tool box of coping strategies in the book and learnt on the course really help. You learn deep relaxation techniques and restructuring of thoughts etc. If you do a course rather than just learn from the books you also get counsellor and peer support. Our group all stay in touch by email and meet at least once a month.
I can honestly say it completely turned my life and happiness around after I reached rock bottom. There is evidence to say that it improves success by 20%. I had the best cycle after doing the course and am currently 16 weeks pregnant.

Certainly worth considering.


----------



## linzy (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Hazel
I've been and got some pregnacare conception today and some brazil nut's, im sorry to bother you again but in the shop I was looking for omega 3 oil but it was quite confusing for me lol   there are so many different types and strengh's.
Also can I ask you when I should start to take the pregnacare and eat brazil nut's, I will be having ET around the end of Feb 
Thanks again Linzy x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi,

Yes I agree that the omega oil products are confusing. The pregnacare plus contains 300mg DHA, 60mg EPA and 10mg AA in the 600mg in the fish oil capsule.

Some Omega 3s contain a lot less DHA.

The only product I could find in Boots that was similar to Pregnacare plus fish oil component was Mumomega.

If you want to supplement Pregnacare Conception with some Omega oils then this is the one I recommend. They sometimes have 3 for 2 on all vitamin products - worth watching out for.

There are some other products available - for instance Zita West produces a range of supplements.

I would suggest that you start your vitamins and nutritional regime about 3 months before treatment - or as soon as possible if there is less time. This is especially important for the folic acid as you don't want your body to be using it by the time you get to treatment - you want it to be available for baby.


----------

